# Philips TV question



## tlager (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a Philips model 27PT6441/37, chassis Lo4.1U AA that does not power up, that is no sound or raster. The power on LED does light and blinks in a pattern 3-2-1 which I take to be some kind of diagnostic sign. Any ideas? Thanks

Tom


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tlager

The blinking light is a diagnostic code that your t.v has registered. For example: 1 flash means 1 (space) 2 flashes mean 2 so it's a code 12. This is just an arbitrary example. Use your owners manual to decode what the flashes mean and it will direct you to where the problem is. No sound or raster means that your t.v has a problem with the high voltage circuit, and will require replacement of components on the board. 

Note: T.V repair is not for amatures or DIY's, safety protocols must be followed when attempting repair. The dangers of high voltage circuits can cause irreparable damage to equipment with consequences of serious injury or death.


----------



## tlager (Oct 6, 2009)

Octaneman,
Thanks for confirming what I suspected about the LED flashes. I don't have an owner's manual for the set and thought someone on here might have an idea what the series of flashes meant. I am experienced in radio repair, but haven't delved much into TVs. I am very aware of the dangers on the HV side of the PS and have great respect for it.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

tlager

Here's a link for your user manual: http://www.usersmanualguide.com/philips/tv__4_3_-_tv_large_25-29_inch/page19


There is a repair kit number for the problem you are experiencing. Repair kit - #483531057673

Includes:
SMD FET 7404 
5402 Driver 
Resistor 3239
Resistor 3414


----------



## tlager (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. I'll try to locate a source for it. I am guessing these parts are located somewhere close to the power supply section of the board. Are you familiar with this kit? Does it come with any prints or instrucions, such as board locations? Thanks.

Tom


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

tlager said:


> Thanks. I'll try to locate a source for it. I am guessing these parts are located somewhere close to the power supply section of the board. Are you familiar with this kit? Does it come with any prints or instrucions, such as board locations? Thanks.
> 
> Tom


 Yes it does.


Good luck.


----------



## tlager (Oct 6, 2009)

Got it on order. Thanks for the help. I'll post results after the parts are installed.


----------



## tlager (Oct 6, 2009)

After being back ordered twice, the parts finally came today. There is no reference drawing or instructions of any kind except to say that there is a different resistor for each of 4 models that this kit was designed for. Can anybody point me to a service manual? Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On my second post the numbers (IE: resistor 3239) are the locations of the components on the PCB, check your board if the numbers match any on your board, if any do compare the compents with the one's in your kit. Use a resistor calculator to find the values.



Here is a great source for schematics. 

https://www.manualsparadise.com/AboutOurStore.do;jsessionid=CD2641A74E9A68DF0375CDE88B04D984


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Google eservice for a source to many service manuals.

Philips are weird when it comes to servicing. They will expect you to have the service manual and they will supply you with more components than you really need, however just follow their instructions and replace everything that they say should be replaced.


----------



## tlager (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, despite not having a service manual and confusing part numbers I got it working again. There was supposed to be a replacement FET in the kit and a 1K ohm resistor along with a coil and some other resistors. The only things there were the coil and an assortment of resistors that were supposed to replace one part, depending on the model number. I couldn't find the part number of the FET that on the circuit board so I am guessing that part was not on this model set. I replaced the coil and took a 1K resistor from my stock and fired the set up. It works! Once in a while a blind pig finds an acorn.  Many thanks to Octaneman and Done_Fishing for your help.

Tom


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You're welcome .. glad you've got it working and maybe you have an idea now why I say that "Philips are weird when it comes to servicing. " :laugh:

Personally I hate working on their sets and I am extremely happy to have retired myself from TV repairs concentrating on the Computer side of electronics these days.


----------

